# onix or orca as warranty replacement



## fatnold (Jul 11, 2009)

I cracked my '07 Aqua frame. (Al/ Carbon rear).:mad2: These frames are no longer available so Orbea have offered me the choice of upgrading to an Onix frame for some dollars or to an Orca for more dollars. :thumbsup: 
The dollars either way are not a concern. Which should I choose???
Basically I use my roadie for long training rides and commuting. (I'm a dirty mtb'er) :blush2: I might do 1 or 2 road/ crit races a year.
I'm 215lbs and reasonably powerful. ( I broke the bottom bracket out of the Aqua frame) I like to climb and I like getting out of the saddle a hammering. I'm old and decrepit and do most riding on roads of average quality. I like a responsive bike. (I ride a track bike on the road regularly)

So will the Orca be too stiff to be comfortable for 5-6 hours on the bike. Will the Onix be too flexy when putting the power down.

Any advice ??????


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

At your weight and the type of riding you are talking about I certainly don't think the Orca will be too stiff. I'd go for the Orca.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Just got back from an 85 mile ride on my 07 Orca. I have been riding this bike for 3 years now and never had problems with long distances if I am in shape. I switched over to some Reynolds 46mm carbon wheels this year and there was a noticeable reduction in road chatter from chip seal roads over the aluminum wheels I had before. The tires and pressures are the same.


----------

